# Because Laristotle isn't here



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So I figured I'd fill in for him, for now.
Were Cathy and Patty *really* cousins, or was there some adoption secret we weren't being told? Discuss.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Identical cousins..... would that be possible if identical twins married identical twins?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

This is the dimension of imagination. It is an area which we call _The Twilight Zone_.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I suspect that @laristotle will be returning VERY soon.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

We'll have Laristotle complete the caption, when granted amnesty.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Didn't even know he was banned. It's all starting to make sense now though


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> I suspect that @laristotle will be returning VERY soon.


Although not much here anymore to bother about returning too.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Because Laristotle isn't here
> 
> Discuss.


Giving credit where it's due.
That's @butterknucket's claim to fame.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Giving credit where it's due.
> That's @butterknucket's claim to fame.


Speaking of… haven’t seen them in a while.

And, welcome back Larry. Try to behave yourself. Tee-hee.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Giving credit where it's due.
> That's @butterknucket's claim to fame.


You're right. My bad. Carry on.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I bumped into him today on a different forum and handle.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

In an alternate Twilight Zone there is a television show about identical male cousins called The Duke Patty Show. One is a California surfer, the other a British toff. The weird part is no one can tell them apart despite their obvious accent differences.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

There's also Samantha Stevens and her cousin Serena


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Maybe that's why they had to get a new Darrin. The first one found out the ugly secret so they had to knock him off, lest it get out. There are different reasons given here - Dick York: The Real Reason He Suddenly Left 'Bewitched' - but we know better.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Becky - Roseanne 








Cousin Marilyn - Munsters








Chris - Partridge Family








Johnboy - Waltons


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Larry did you get yourself banned again?
FFS


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

I noticed this the other day...I wasnt lol'n as much.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

He will be back...next week.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

greco said:


> He will be back...next week.


Again??


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Again??


Yep! 
Actually, I was out by a week. 
It should be sometime around a week from now (or so)


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey, @greco, just noticed your new avatar picture. Is @mrPRS taken?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

starjag said:


> Hey, @greco, just noticed your new avatar picture. Is @mrPRS taken?


My brain is much too old to attempt to adjust to a new forum name!...LOL


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

greco said:


> My brain is much too old to attempt to adjust to a new forum name!...LOL


I find that images click quicker in my brain than words now. Don't know if it is an age thing or maybe the way technology is going...spelling certain words are more of a challenge lately.


----------

